# Advice please, overstimmed iui now no af!



## Nuttytart (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,
We attempted stimulated iui last month and overstimmed so never actually got to the iui! Drugs were clomid and menopur. Now af was due 2 days ago and no sign of af. I've done a pregnancy test and that was negative! Do you think that the drugs have affected my cycle? I will most certainly be doing another test if no af by end of the week. I hear some people don't get a positive till way after af was due!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi 

I over stimmed last cycle and never got a Period. I eventually called the hospital after about 20 days and they got me in for a scan which showed I had two large follicle/cysts things left over which I think, although not sure, may have affected my Period. Anyway they told me not to worry and left me start my next cycle as my lining was OK. I obviously had the negative pregnancy test to  .  I as told i would probably bleed around one week after over stimming but it just never came. good luck x


----------



## Susanjosh (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi 

Last month my iui didnt go ahead as i had a folicle still there on day one
So I didnt have my clomid or injections.

My af then came 10days early.

This month i have over stimmed so havent had my iui. so no doubt my cycle will be messed also this month.

so its sounds like its just messed your cycle up a bit too.

good luck for future cycles x


----------

